# Single Coil RDTA?



## ace_d_house_cat (4/2/22)

Hey guys, 

I am looking for a new RDTA (paired to a Pulse V2) that will run a small single coil (2.5mm Alien or similar) with ease and decent flavour. Preferable a 22mm but I am not opposed to a 24mm tank too. 

My Wasp Nano RDTA would be ideal here but they don't make a squonk pin for it. 

Any help and or recommendations would be appreciated here.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/2/22)

Good Morning.

For 22mm the Gas Mods Hala RDTA comes to mind, little flavor banger and will be perfect for squonking as it does come with both pins and it is a bit thirsty compared to its size.

If you want MTL go for a Galaxies MTL RDTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (4/2/22)

I would recommend the Haku Riviera

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/2/22)

Will check out the Hala! Thanks! 



DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> For 22mm the Gas Mods Hala RDTA comes to mind, little flavor banger and will be perfect for squonking as it does come with both pins and it is a bit thirsty compared to its size.
> 
> If you want MTL go for a Galaxies MTL RDTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/2/22)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Will check out the Hala and Riviera! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

